# Hospital management system using VB 2008 .net



## anshul (Oct 7, 2009)

I want a sample project source code on Hospital Management using VB studio 2008 and dot net........backend sql may be used.....I need It urgently please help...



SOS


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 8, 2009)

*www.1000projects.com/


----------



## ramprasad (Oct 22, 2009)

*www.vbcode.com


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 23, 2009)

www.campusmiles.com


----------

